# Is it possible to make friends in community college?



## Invisible To The World (Dec 23, 2006)

:huh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why wouldn't it be? People make friends everywhere.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

I suppose just like in any college or university.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

well i think it is harder because the environment is different than a state school. first of all many people in big 4 year universities live in the dorms which makes it much easier to meet people because you have a roommate and everyone in nearby dorm rooms also become your friend. i also think that in community colleges often people of all ages go to it so you may not be able to find peer groups quite so easy and many people already know high school friends so instead of making an effort to get to know people they stick with their old high school friends so people arent always as open to meeting people since they already have friends. this is just what i noticed going to a community college before i moved on to a 4 year school.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes, it actually is possible.

I'm taking a summer chemistry ( :help :cry) course at community college this summer and have become (almost) friends with some of the other students. Its easier to become friends with people by bringing up similar interest and asking for help on classwork.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes, it's possible to make friends at a community college. Especially if you're taking some cool courses like a foreign language or something, it gives you something to talk about.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sure it is you just have to talk (unlike me lol)


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

yeah it's possible.. it'll be hard to do it in class though
what you have to do is form study groups and go to those


----------



## numbsmiles (Jan 2, 2005)

Invisible To The World said:


> :huh


Yes, I am in a community college right now. I made 5 pretty good friends and a few others.


----------



## rdf8585 (Nov 19, 2004)

Possible? Yes. Likely? Not so much. Most people come and go for classes... few will stay around.

I have 4 years at two CC....... 0 friends. And I took 2 language courses :stu


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

If you make it happen it will happen.


----------



## opivy22 (Mar 1, 2005)

way, way harder in my experience. I've been to 2 commuter campuses and 1 state university, and now I'm transferring back to the state university. There is just so much more stuff happening on campus & way more ways to meet people (clubs, activities, etc) at a large campus.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah it's possible. I have no experience with a state school, only community, but I've made friends at community so it must be possible. 

Here's what I did: I helped out by making the programs for a play and then my mentor (the person who helped me get over my SA) FORCED me to go to all the rehearsals and performances. It was so awkward, let me tell you. BUT, I ended up meeting a great guy so then I got in with his group of ppl, which happened to be the kids in the play, and then I kept meeting these kids at various parties/activities and whatnot. So...gradually I just weaseled my way into their social group.

Moral of the story: Get involved and push yourself to hang with these kids even if it is undeniably awkward. 

Honestly, be aggressive with ppl, throw a party, ask them out for lunch, etc. It'll feel weird, but that's how I got in with these kids and that's how other people have befriended me.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

It's possible, but harder than at a 4 year university in dorms. I've been to both.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I haven't tried making friends at my community college. I sit in the back of each class and try not to be seen. I'm only there to get the course material from the teachers and then take the tests.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

I have experience in both arenas, but I am in disagreement with most opinions here. I made quite a few friends (I think of them more as aquaintances because I did little, if anything outside of class with them) in CC. When I transferred to a state school the class sizes quadrupled, and I found it hard to really meet anybody. If you live on campus, which I didn't, it can probably make a big difference.


----------



## wormywyrm (Jun 10, 2007)

I think its even easier to make friends in community colleges, now that I am at a university. Like QuietCoral says, people in universities live in dorms, so unless you live in the dorms then you arent going to be making friends while other people are (I dont live in the dorms). Also, like QuietCoral says, people at community college are of all different ages, and they dont have friends from old highschools and such, so they are all feeling out of place and are looking to talk to new people, so its easier just to meet someone in a class and say hello.

I wish I didnt transfer from community college to university though, because now I'm being thrown into upper division courses without knowing a single person at this college, I feel really out of place. :sigh At community college it was easier because every class I attended nobody knew each other one bit.


----------



## terra (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, it definitely is, but it'll probably take a lot more work to make friends since students commute to CC. If you lived on campus, it would be a lot easier. Wait...who am I kidding? I did the community college thing, and I felt isolated and detached from the whole college atmosphere. Now, I'm doing the university thing (Univ. of Wash.), and living on campus, and yet I am still isolated and detached from the whole college atmosphere/experience.


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

Man, it's even harder to make friends in a 4-year college. Class size is so big that every time I sit in the lecture hall I feel like I'm watching a movie ALONE. For real! Also, you can feel your 4-year college fellow classmates are quite unfriendly because everything is graded on curve. 

Anyway, it's hard to make friend after high school. I do have more "hi-and-bye" friends who greet me hi when they meet me and then we say goodbye, then nothing more, We don't hang out or out for movie. That is it. Because we don't see our newly acquainted friends everyday and they've their own social circle.


----------



## wormywyrm (Jun 10, 2007)

I've been thinking about it and I decided that I'm going to try and join a Fraternity. Its totally crazy... I dunno how I'm going to get myself to do it, and I doubt any frat would like someone like me in anyways but I'm going to try. I really dont want to feel isolated at my new school... Right now is the time to fix things, now that I'm moving to a new place and to a new school I have to take action, you know?

I'm already doing poorly though... I've totally skipped like all those orientation things youre supposed to goto to start getting to know people. :sigh


----------

